
Rising riches: 1 in 5 in US reaches affluence - uladzislau
http://www.chron.com/news/us/article/Rising-riches-1-in-5-in-US-reaches-affluence-5047261.php?cmpid=usworldhcat#photo-5572420
======
thaumasiotes
> Because they spend just 60 percent of their before-tax income, often setting
> the rest aside for retirement or investing, he says their capacity to spend
> more will be important to a U.S. economic recovery.

As a salaried employee at less than $100K, my tax withholding in california
was 35%. Spending 60% of your _before_ -tax income doesn't seem to leave much
room for any "capacity to spend more".

